# building new wall w/ washer hookup



## Jonathonbeers (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm finishing my basement, and plan to move my washer and dryer to a new location (against a wall that will be new construction).  Right now the washer is draining into a utility sink.  The sink is not vented, so apparently I can't use the existing drain.  But the main drain stack that runs vertically down from my floor joists and through the concrete floor on bottom does have a little offshoot that is not being used (it is capped right now) so I was thinkning maybe I could install plumbing that would run to that offshoot, since the main stack is presumably vented.  Will this work/will it be likely to satisfy building code?

Where can I find a diagram of the plumbing components neccessary for proper washer/dryer hookups?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that's the clean-out. You can't use that. But yes, the main DWV stack is vented. What you need to do is connect to the main stack by fitting in a Y fitting, which is pretty much just like the clean-out. If it's cast iron it won't be easy, but if it's plastic or copper won't be difficult at all.


----------



## huxley (Jan 25, 2008)

It is difficutl to do all repairing and remodeling of your dryer. so try to consult expert plumber for the replacement of drainage system of your machanical issues. you may draw out fine maps of plumbing system with the assistance of plumbers.


----------



## travelover (Jan 25, 2008)

huxley said:


> It is difficutl to do all repairing and remodeling of your dryer. so try to consult expert plumber for the replacement of drainage system of your machanical issues. you may draw out fine maps of plumbing system with the assistance of plumbers.




What?


----------



## guyod (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats called posting and toking... lol  

Tool guy is right. If it is cast iron i would say screw it and use it anyway just make sure it is still about to be used as a clean out. 

You will need a trap setup to stop the fumes and make sure the final washer drain connection is 42" high. if it is too low the washer cant fill up. Drains out.


----------



## travelover (Jan 25, 2008)

guyod said:


> Thats called posting and toking... lol  ........



I think it is stealth spamming.

1) First post
2) Post makes no sense
3) Appears English is a second language
4) Two commercial links in signature


----------



## guyod (Jan 25, 2008)

5) lists location as just USA 

You're not from USA .....

It is very easy to prepare coffee with the help of coffee maker. 

Sounds like a 1950's commercial when coffee makers where something new 
lol


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 25, 2008)

travelover said:


> I think it is stealth spamming.
> 
> 1) First post
> 2) Post makes no sense
> ...



And if there was a moderator around it would have been terminated on the spot.


----------

